# The New Toy Ruger Mark IV 22/45 Lite.



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This newbie has been keeping me busy. I installed the the blastpack from Tamdemkross. Ordered a case and two other uppers. One scoped , one peep sights and the other has optic red dot. 

Shot well as stock but expect even better performance with the trigger job. Hopefully am done spending money on it. But I have no sales resistance. Found some woo grips with the red Ruger medallion on them Hmmmm


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Looks good! What did the uppers set you back if I might ask?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lol at fastwaters emoji . But I am afraid he is right on about how I feel about the little 22.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The uppers ran 40 apiece but they are sold as pistols. So form 1191 must be filled out and they must be shipped to FFL holder.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You've definitely got yourself a sweet set-up there papaperch.
What make is your reflex sight? (red dot)


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The red dot is a Bushnell. Nothing special but it has worked well on every firearm that it's been mounted on. Big bore T/C barrels and even a 12 ga auto.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad to hear its working well. Good to know.
I have a Sig Romeo1 Pro, and a Browning reflex sight that I'm happy with.
The Browning is on my Browning Buckmark, and the Sig is on my Sig P320.

Here's a pic of my Browning.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Beautiful Buckmark. I have wanted a Buckmark my entire life. Just never ran across one that had an acceptable asking price. So color me just a tad this side of green


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks papaperch, I looked for a while until I found it. An attorney had it as a part of his collection and was selling off a few.
I finally was in the right place at the right time for once.


----------

